# Adhesive -Sticky Shirts!



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

I currently use a spray adhesive for holding down the shirts for printing. Obviuosly when I'm done printing the inside of the shirts are tacky. What can I do to solve this problem so my customers don't end up with Sticky Shirts?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

we us a waterbased liquid adhesive from textac. We pour a little on each pallet and wipe an even layer with a vinyl sign hand squeegee. Ours lasts anywhere from 300-500 imprints before I have to apply a new layer. It doesn't leave any residue on the shirts as long as you wait a few minutes to let it dry. You can also flash each pallet to dry it but it tends to make the shirt stick to the pallet too much.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Will this work well when printing multi colors? What I am using now is good for 1 and sometimes 2 colors but then the shirt has a tendency to lift up, I think maybe the flash unit is getting the glue to hot and causing it not to stick. Though the spray says it holds up to the high temps of flash drying. If you think this will hold up well I will give it a try. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We used to use the spray tack and changed to the water based stuff. It works great and will work on multicolored jobs. No overspray or mess. It looks just like elmers glue and holds up great on long runs.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I had the same problem with the spray i was using but i swithched to a flash adhesive which is meant to withstand high temps, worked really good since i am only using a flash dryer for my only drying source. one thing i noticed is to watch your pallet once it got to hot just give it a few seconds to cool maybe fan it down with a piece of cardboard to cool it. another thing is to let the shirt cool for awhile and then check it again for the stickness it may go away, that's what happen to shirts that i was having problems with.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The TexTac works great. No overspray all over your stuff (not to mention in your lungs), the shirts stick to the pallet and no adhesive inside the shirt after you pull them off. I watered the stuff down because it's so sticky. Put it in a squeeze mustard bottle, spread it around with a foam brush, and flash it or dry it with a heat gun. After a while as the lint builds up, wipe the pallets with a damp sponge, flash them again and you're good to go. The stuff lasts forever.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome I am definately ordering this stuff.


----------

